# NMD Sennheiser E835



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I needed a mic for our singer's classical guitar. She only uses it for a couple of songs but it will allow me a bit more freedom to do my thing as I was basically just playing what she was doing on her unamplified classical. I found this on sale at Long and McQuade.









*Sennheiser - E835 Mic with 5 Meter Cable and Boom Stand*
Sennheiser - E835 Mic with 5 Meter Cable and Boom Stand







www.long-mcquade.com

I was going to get a SM58 or another Apex 381 (Yorkville SM58 clone, I have two). The Sennheiser got good reviews online and came with a cheap stand and cable so I thought I'd give it a try. So far I like it for my voice. It has a bit better highs and a bit more of a mid boost than either the SM58 or the Apex. I think Monica will get an Apex 381 for her guitar and I will get this one for backup vocals.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Congrats!

I picked up a three pack of these on sale a few years ago.
I gave one to the singer in the band and we both preferred them to the Shure 58s.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I have that stuff. 

The mic is a little more crisp than an SM58 although I went back to the 58 for vocal.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I got a brand new kit that I got in a garage sale, still haven't opened it ( have lots of mics). 

Please let us know how you like it.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I have a Shure SM86 which is a really nice mic but it’s a bit too refined for a hill billy singer like me.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Frenchy99 said:


> I got a brand new kit that I got in a garage sale, still haven't opened it ( have lots of mics).
> 
> Please let us know how you like it.


I like it so far. It needs less EQ than I am used to. It sounds good with my voice with everything pretty flat. Usually I have some mids and treble added and a little bass taken out for my voice. It definitely has more highs out of the box than a 58. I have a cold right now so I won't know for sure until my voice is back to normal.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

I like those kits. Good value, but the cable is usually crap.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Merlin said:


> I like those kits. Good value, but the cable is usually crap.


The cable and the stand are not great. I needed the stand to mic Monica’s guitar. It will work OK for that. She plays sitting down. If you extend the boom for a singer standing up it eventually sags.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Another nice kit is the Rode NT1A comes with a pop filter and a good cable for $300.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Good choice with Seenheiser, Kerry. Picked up a E945 last year after using Shures for years and the difference was noticeable, fuller richer sound. I also didn't need to boost any mids, highs or lows. Very good mics.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Kerry, many mic stands come with the boom clutch tightening handle oriented so that the weight of the mic loosens the clutch. If this is the problem with your stand it can be corrected by pulling the clutch assembly apart and putting it back together with handle on the other side.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

The e835 is my favourite of the entry-level vocal mics. I have about four of them, plus a 935, which is crisper at the top end, but not worth the $100 up-charge IMHO. Once in a while Cosmo has a really good sale on the 935 - I got mine for $129 a while back, which makes it a bargain. 

I also have one of the stands that come in the kit and have experienced the same issues. I've compensated by minimizing the extension of the boom, but I'm going to try reversing the clutch assembly.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I think that if the SM58 wasn't the reference standard for live mics for decades now, they wouldn't sell many of them. I have a couple that I feel like I have to have to keep the soundmen out there happy. You bring something else and they look at you funny, like, "what they hell am I supposed to do with that."

They are durable, I'll give them that. I pretty sure I used my 40 year old 58 as a hammer, a weapon, a beer bottle opener, and many other Swiss-army applications. And it shows in the fact that it doesn't sound quite the same as my newer one does. I still take it out when I know other people are going to be spitting into it, or possible walking away with it.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

High/Deaf said:


> I think that if the SM58 wasn't the reference standard for live mics for decades now, they wouldn't sell many of them. I have a couple that I feel like I have to have to keep the soundmen out there happy. You bring something else and they look at you funny, like, "what they hell am I supposed to do with that."
> 
> They are durable, I'll give them that. I pretty sure I used my 40 year old 58 as a hammer, a weapon, a beer bottle opener, and many other Swiss-army applications. And it shows in the fact that it doesn't sound quite the same as my newer one does. I still take it out when I know other people are going to be spitting into it, or possible walking away with it.



Ditto.

My old 58 sounds lame. I have been using a condensor headset (to see my bass pedals), but I think I will get the E835 like Kerry has for regular stand-up use. Sounds like a winner.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

KapnKrunch said:


> Ditto.
> 
> My old 58 sounds lame. I have been using a condensor headset (to see my bass pedals), but I think I will get the E835 like Kerry has for regular stand-up use. Sounds like a winner.


Don't count out the Apex 381. I haven't used the Sennheiser enough yet to know if I like it better than the Apex. I have been very impressed with the Apex. Our singer really likes them. She likes them more than an SM57 and 58 that we've tried.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Kerry Brown said:


> Don't count out the Apex 381. I haven't used the Sennheiser enough yet to know if I like it better than the Apex. I have been very impressed with the Apex. Our singer really likes them. She likes them more than an SM57 and 58 that we've tried.


Thx Kerry. I consulted with Ronmac when I noticed we were both on line in the middle of the night. (Altho he lives in NS he the brother-in-law of my friend here in SK, so I know that he has used these a lot in a variety of work.) The 835, 840, 845 and 935 are his faves. Never know tho, an Aphex 381 may pop up and my mind will be open to it.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

When you guys say "SM58" do you mean just that or the Beta SM58a - to me there's a big difference.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Short update. We’ve used the Sennheiser for a couple of practices. Monica really likes it. It needs very little EQ for her voice. She is a very dynamic singer and really belts it out in some songs. The mic handles that no problem. She says the best thing about it is the flattish top instead of a domed top. She says it’s easier for her to tell where the mic is. - Singers


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

allthumbs56 said:


> When you guys say "SM58" do you mean just that or the Beta SM58a - to me there's a big difference.


Yes, the Beta 58a is a far better mic than the SM58. But in that price range, I still prefer the Sennheiser e935/945 mics. (The 945 is probably a fairer comparison as it is super-cardioid like the Beta 58. Personally, I like a mic that is slightly less directional like the 935.)



Kerry Brown said:


> Short update. We’ve used the Sennheiser for a couple of practices. Monica really likes it. It needs very little EQ for her voice. ...


I've always felt that the SM58 was unflattering to most female voices, and that flatter response of the e835 was better suited to female voices (though,as I've said before, I prefer it on almost all voices).


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

KapnKrunch said:


> Thx Kerry. I consulted with Ronmac when I noticed we were both on line in the middle of the night. (Altho he lives in NS he the brother-in-law of my friend here in SK, so I know that he has used these a lot in a variety of work.) The 835, 840, 845 and 935 are his faves. Never know tho, an Aphex 381 may pop up and my mind will be open to it.


I've got an e845 and like it a lot. I used it at home for band practice - it's crisper and more open than a 58. 

But still take a 58 out to jams/gigs/etc because of the resistance or concern I get from some soundpeople. Weird. A mic's a mic and you're gonna tweak the strip for the guy's voice, one way or the other. I don't get the "I only like to use one type of mic" mentality.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

High/Deaf said:


> I've got an e845 and like it a lot. I used it at home for band practice - it's crisper and more open than a 58.
> 
> But still take a 58 out to jams/gigs/etc because of the resistance or concern I get from some soundpeople. Weird. A mic's a mic and you're gonna tweak the strip for the guy's voice, one way or the other. I don't get the "I only like to use one type of mic" mentality.


Agree. If the 58 was functioning properly I would just continue with it, but...


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

So my local pawn shop has an 835 for $60 and an Beta SM58A for $120. I don't really need another mic but I do only have an old Samson for when I want to mic my amp (as well as a 20 year-old Beta 58A - which I neither love nor hate, for my vocals). Which do you think would be the better value purchase? The 835 to just try something different? The Shure because it's a Shure?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

allthumbs56 said:


> When you guys say "SM58" do you mean just that or the Beta SM58a - to me there's a big difference.


I too was referring to the regular 58.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

allthumbs56 said:


> So my local pawn shop has an 835 for $60 and an Beta SM58A for $120. I don't really need another mic but I do only have an old Samson for when I want to mic my amp (as well as a 20 year-old Beta 58A - which I neither love nor hate, for my vocals). Which do you think would be the better value purchase? The 835 to just try something different? The Shure because it's a Shure?


Both are pretty good value at 50-60% of retail. You could buy both, try them, and re-sell the one you like least. I'm pretty sure that you could get the same price for them on re-sale. Your 20 year-old Beta 58a will sound just like the one in the pawn shop - they really haven't changed.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I have a box with a bunch of 57s and 58s as well as some AKG and even some Apex.

Honestly, in my opinion if you can’t get a good sound out of a 57 or 58 it’s probably not the mic’s fault.

To my ear, they either work or they don’t, and yes, you can pound nails in with them and still have a functional mic.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Milkman said:


> I have a box with a bunch of 57s and 58s as well as some AKG and even some Apex.
> 
> Honestly, in my opinion if you can’t get a good sound out of a 57 or 58 it’s probably not the mic’s fault.
> 
> To my ear, they either work or they don’t, and yes, you can pound nails in with them and still have a functional mic.


Absolutely. The SM58 is a workhorse and a perfectly serviceable mic. But if someone is shopping for an entry level vocal mic, I feel that there are better sounding mics out there for the same money.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

allthumbs56 said:


> So my local pawn shop has an 835 for $60 and an Beta SM58A for $120. I don't really need another mic but I do only have an old Samson for when I want to mic my amp (as well as a 20 year-old Beta 58A - which I neither love nor hate, for my vocals). Which do you think would be the better value purchase? The 835 to just try something different? The Shure because it's a Shure?



Been signing for a long time and use a Beta SM58A now exclusively in my gigs. I`ve tried so many in the past and have narrowed it down to the Beta.

Its great to have a variety of mics but one will always be better for you. Trial and error. Mics are like guitars and basses, nice to have a selection.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Nobody said that a 58 wasn't a functional mic, just that they preferred another.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

bw66 said:


> Absolutely. The SM58 is a workhorse and a perfectly serviceable mic. But if someone is shopping for an entry level vocal mic, I feel that there are better sounding mics out there for the same money.


I can sell you a working 58 for $75 with a cord. Good luck getting a better vocal mic for less.

I think you really can’t overstate just how brilliant a design they have and how effectively these mics have been manufactured all these years.

As a sound man I work with what I’m given (basic standards assumed). Sometimes that’s a box full of Sennheisers sometimes it’s Shures, and more often a mix.

I’m never nervous about those choices, because much like guitar playing, I know I can get a good clean sound with any of the above.

On reflection though, maybe the 58 is just what I prefer. I always seem to have to EQ the shit out of other mics until I get them sounding more or less like a 58.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

A 58 (or any dynamic mic) to amplify a classical guitar?... sounds like a fail to me. You’d be better of with a bottle cap pickup or entry level ust pickup... even better off with a better ust pickup. If you insist on a mic you should be in the condenser realm.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

One of my bands has converted to E835s over our previous SM58s. I also find them to be clearer, and crisper, although more restricted in input angle and sensitive to feedback.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

dradlin said:


> A 58 (or any dynamic mic) to amplify a classical guitar?... sounds like a fail to me. You’d be better of with a bottle cap pickup or entry level ust pickup... even better off with a better ust pickup. If you insist on a mic you should be in the condenser realm.


Condensers live? No thanks.

A 57 would be my first choice.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Frenchy99 said:


> Been signing for a long time and use a Beta SM58A now exclusively in my gigs. I`ve tried so many in the past and have narrowed it down to the Beta.
> 
> Its great to have a variety of mics but one will always be better for you. Trial and error. Mics are like guitars and basses, nice to have a selection.


Well I already have a Beta 58A so maybe I'll pick up the 835 for the sake of variety and comparison.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Milkman said:


> Condensers live? No thanks.


I had thought that for a long time as well until this great keyboard player joined our band and brought in a Seenheiser e865 condenser mic. I thought for sure it would be an issue, but instead his mic literally cut through all the other dynamic mics we were using, it sounded awesome.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I’ve used them.

Personally when I have 20~30 strips to manage and they’re all cardiods and Di’s, that one condenser someone insists is necessary will almost always be the one to feedback.

I like them in the studio, even for rehearsals, but avoid them live.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

One thing I do recommend is for everyone on stage to use the same vocal mics.

Depending on how sophisticated your PA is and how many monitor mixes and associated graphs you use, having mics with dramatically different eq characteristics can cause more problems than you realize.

When you have four mics across the front ,one or two monitor mixes and the mics aren’t matched......


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

So I went at lunch and picked up the e835 from the pawnshop. Got it for $50 tax in with the clip and pouch. I'll give it a try at Saturday's gig.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Milkman said:


> One thing I do recommend is for everyone on stage to use the same vocal mics.
> 
> Depending on how sophisticated your PA is and how many monitor mixes and associated graphs you use, having mics with dramatically different eq characteristics can cause more problems than you realize.
> 
> When you have four mics across the front ,one or two monitor mixes and the mics aren’t matched......


I don't have a lot of experience with stage mics, but this makes a lot of sense. I've used the same idea for guitar tuning in my last band. These subtle differences in pitch make a bigger difference than many would suspect. I'd imagine the age of the Mics may be a factor too, but you can elaborate if I'm off base with that idear.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Dorian2 said:


> I don't have a lot of experience with stage mics, but this makes a lot of sense. I've used the same idea for guitar tuning in my last band. These subtle differences in pitch make a bigger difference than many would suspect. I'd imagine the age of the Mics may be a factor too, but you can elaborate if I'm off base with that idear.


With vocal mics across the front of the stage, you have to eq the monitors to resist feedback. As mics all have different eq curves and hot frequencies, it’s just much easier to surgically reduce the offending frequencies if all of the vocal mics are matched.


----------

